# Agressive Inline...anyone in here?



## durangokid (Oct 31, 2010)

Hi guys!
So i've started to rollerblade last month, and i'm pretty much loving it, it's so awesome!
Anyone in here skates?
If yes, wich skates do you have?

Well, i think it would be cool to post a picture.






This was last week, in a champ near my city, i'm still a noob at skating, but i can pull out like 4 tricks, the basic ones, makio, mizou, soul grind and bs fahrfeirgnugen, i don't know how to write it properly, lol!

oh, and yeah, with 3 weeks of rollerblading i've broken my ass's bone, now i'm sitting in a water pillow!


----------



## ralphy1976 (Nov 5, 2010)

aggressive is great, i started when i was too old (30 yo) but i love 180 over stairs (6 steps is my best) going down and 4 going up

plus it helps when i go skiing and i need to stomp a 180!!!


----------



## Cyntex (May 23, 2011)

Getting back into it, I started skating more than 10 years ago. Couple of years back I bought new skates, and skated a while. Now I have ordered some Valo's and I am looking forward to grind again . Though there isnt much rolling going around anymore.

Some pictures from 2 years back:


----------



## buffa d (Jul 2, 2011)

I'm a skateboarder myself, but I've tried aggressive inline skating quite a bit. 
You see, we had a group of friends which consisted of skateboarders and inline skaters. 
We were all good friends from school and we kind of grew up together. 

I kinda miss those times, when we were young and spent most of the time in the local skatepark.
And when the evening came we often went drinking afterwards . 
But now everyone's moved away to study (myself included). 

I don't know where the hatred comes between inline skaters and skateboarders. That's just incredibly narrow-minded. 

BTW I think that pro-level inline skate movies are gnarly!


----------



## bandinaboy (Jul 2, 2011)

I play roller hockey more than anything. A friend and I would go out late at night, find a smooth surface and a construction cone and shoot those awesome weighted street hockey balls into cones. Still have my skates and stick in my truck. Would love to get into tricks and stuff but i dont have trick skates, and last time i tried tricks with my skates was at a skate park and i broke my arm haha.


----------



## Mr Violence (Sep 7, 2011)

buffa d said:


> I don't know where the hatred comes between inline skaters and skateboarders. That's just incredibly narrow-minded.



Indeed. I was 1 of the only 2 fruit-booters in a group of all boarders but we were all friends and skated together.

I've never seen REAL animosity between the two groups. Just playful banter. We always had a shitload of fun.

I was never really good at tricks but I darted around downtown Syracuse like a lunatic. I liked speed more than tricks. I could literally live on skates. I just don't know what my boss would think about that.

That's my way of saying I could soul grind and that's about it. 180s and 360s were relatively easy. I busted my ass regularly.



Funny I caught this thread because I just started skated a week or two ago again. I thought I was too old, but man, it's great cardio and still a lot of fun.


----------



## Mysticlamp (Sep 7, 2011)

i tried both when i was younger, i still skateboard more often than i fruitboot but both are fun as hell


----------



## buffa d (Sep 7, 2011)

Mr Violence said:


> I've never seen REAL animosity between the two groups. Just playful banter.



Well, yeah the only one I've seen behaving like that is a friend of my brother's. He's a total douche, though. HAHA!


----------



## Sephael (Sep 8, 2011)

Haven't been aggressive skating in almost 10 years now, but I use to skate Roces 5th elements and would be on them bitches for 10 hours a day most days.

anytime a boarder would be a dick about blades, I'd point out how we were the ones with enough enough balls to dedicate ourselves completely to the tricks and not bail as soon as something wasn't going right.


----------

